# 29th Paph Symposium in Washington, D.C.



## Jim Toomey (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm flying in (using my sky-miles) on Feb 13th.
I'd love to share expense on a car... anyone interested.
I hate to spend my orchid dollars on a rental car.

Anyone make some recommendations for hotels close to the symposium?
Anyone interested in going to the Smithsonian center on Sunday?

AHAB


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe we can crash in the Gouldner's greenhouse! :evil:


----------



## orchidmaven (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi AHAB,

Wish I were going, maybe next year! What is the lecture schedule? Who is speaking. Someone post this info please.

Theresa
Hillsview


----------



## Jim Toomey (Feb 4, 2009)

link 
http://ncos.us/ncos/paph.htm

Here you go:
The 29th annual NCOS Paph Forum will feature internationally-renowned speakers, an unparalleled selection of Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium plants for sale by leading vendors, a show table featuring hundreds of slippers in bloom, ribbons and trophies for outstanding show plants, door prizes, a book signing opportunity by Harold Koopowitz, a silent auction to benefit the Slipper Orchid Alliance, and American Orchid Society judging. Pre-registration is required. The entry fee of $50.00 includes lunch and a door prize ticket. Participation is limited to the first 140 registrants! Sales begin at 8:00 am, the program begins at 9:45 am, and the event concludes at 4:30 pm.

Click here for the 2009 Paph Forum registration form.

2009 PAPH FORUM SPEAKERS

Terry Root – Orchid Zone Limited, California
“Orchid Zone Slippers”

Alfredo Manrique – Centro de Jardineria Manrique, Lima, Perú
“Slipper Orchids of Peru including an Update on Phrag. kovachii”

John Salventi, PhD. – Parkside Orchid Nursery, Pennsylvania
“The Developing Sophistication in ‘Pot Plant’ Paphiopedilums”

Bryan Ramsay – National Capital AOS Judging Center
“Overview of Recent Slipper Awards”

2009 PAPH FORUM VENDORS

Plants: Alan Salzman Orchids, NY; Alfredo Manrique, Peru; Bloomfield Orchids, NY; Floradise Orchids, VA; Marriott Orchids, NC; Orchid Enterprise, VA; Orchidview Orchids, SC; Orchid Zone orchids by Cove Corporation; Parkside Orchid Nursery, PA; Woodstream Orchids, MD.

Supplies: Quarter Acre Orchids, VA

Orchid Design Gifts: Celebrate Orchids! VA

NCOS Member Plant Sales: Members pre-registered for the Forum may sell slipper orchids.

Click here for a copy of the 2009 Paph Forum Program


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW! Great advertisment AHAB!


----------



## British Bulldog (Feb 5, 2009)

Have fun all of you!!
Used to be a regular participant even before our Florida days.
Used to have a great time sparring with Merritt Huntington and Harold on the plant appreciation.
Maybe one of these days I might get myself another Visa and come and vist.
Maybe with a more open minded President people who were goods friends of the US might be welcomed back.
Paul


----------



## rob (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Paul,
You are missed and will be at the Paph Forum as well. My Florida trips aren't the same without the stop to your nursery. The Symposium you started is going strong and hopefully you will be able to come back soon and speak at it. Please give my best to Mary
Rob
Glendale Botanicals


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2009)

i agree!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2009)

British Bulldog said:


> Maybe with a more open minded President people who were goods friends of the US might be welcomed back.
> Paul


Exactly my hope.


----------



## silence882 (Feb 6, 2009)

I will be there! But I'm lucky in that I live locally.

--Stephen


----------



## Jim Toomey (Feb 6, 2009)

Silence882,
Can you make some recommendations for hotels close to the symposium?
AHAB


----------



## silence882 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry, but I don't really know the area right around the arboretum. Also, it's not a very good area, so I'd recommend staying at a place a little further away, maybe in Landover, MD. It's only about 7 miles away from the arboretum and it's a much nicer area.

--Stephen


----------



## Ernie (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, stay a couple miles away in MD and you'll be happier and feel safer. 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Stephen. I don't think I've seen postings from you very often recently. Welcome back!


----------



## silence882 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi, Dot!

I've been away from slippers for a while, but I've resolved to start up again.

--Stephen


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm just a few hours away, but I have a big TA meeting on that Saturday. Bummer!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2009)

silence882 said:


> Hi, Dot!
> 
> I've been away from slippers for a while, but I've resolved to start up again.
> 
> --Stephen


That's good! You have one of the best, most informative websites around. I use it regularly. You should have lots of slippers for yourself.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> I'm just a few hours away, but I have a big TA meeting on that Saturday. Bummer!



T&A meeting!?!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 7, 2009)

sounds like my kind of meeting...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2009)

Me too! :evil:


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 7, 2009)

NYEric said:


> T&A meeting!?!



Man, that'd be the life.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2009)

In high school I used to hang out w/ a girl whose dad worked for Playboy magazine, man did my imagination run wild!!!


----------



## abneonebulosa (Feb 8, 2009)

Has anyone ever recorded these speakers or anything from the paph symposium? I cant go, but I would give my eye teeth to see a video or listen to some audio of those speakers.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 8, 2009)

TA = Teaching Assistant? 

RE: recording... Support your local orchid society, and ask the speaker person to invite them to speak there. 

-Ernie


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Feb 9, 2009)

Ouch Ernie!
I've been too busy to check with Seattle and Eugene,
but I'm thinking the September dates for you coming to 
Portland for a talk are going to work out...at least for my
society.

Craig


----------



## Potterychef (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree with Earnie, you need to stay a couple miles away. I went to the forum probably 4-5 years ago. I had a great time, but not knowing the area, I stayed right next to the arboretum. Big mistake. At the time, not the best part of town. Wish I could go this year. Doug


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2009)

Last night, well early this AM , I got my phrag order from Marilyn LeDoux. [I never realized they were in Missouri before!] Tomorrow I'm off to DC to meet Jim-AHAB and go to the forum. I pre-ordered from Parkside, Woodstream, Bloomfield, Orchidview, and Alfredo Manrique. Plus, I'm sure the Orchid Zone will have something I want! :rollhappy: 
Plus, John D. is dropping off something for me! 
This is going to be crazy! :crazy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

OK people; after the trip down started off on the wrong foot, the bus driver got lost twice!?!, I got back uneventfully from DC early this AM. I met MoreWater, and Steve, saw AHAB, John D, Ty, and a few other members, plus some lurkers, met Terry and Samantha from OZ, Harold Koopowitz and bought a few plants and will post some more stories and photos later after I finish unpacking. BTW, H.P. Norton got the first award on a Phrag Belle Watling!!! Yay besseae hybrids! 
Some Phrags:





Some Paphs:




Nancy, the organizer, crazed STF member drooling and Samantha from The Orchid Zone, foolishly stepping in front of him!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2009)

Now I wish I could go!:sob:


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

Ramon, next event is Longwood Gardens, if you fly in you can crash at my place!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Ramon, next event is Longwood Gardens, if you fly in you can crash at my place!



That is something to think about. Thanks Eric!


Ramon


----------



## Clark (Feb 15, 2009)

My wife and I are going on Friday, March 27th, if you two want to carpool.
We are close to the train station. Saturday I have class till 12:30, and 
Sunday I feel the vendors will be picked through. We can fit two in our car.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmm, thread jacking in progress! LOL! 
Which train station? that would be better than renting a car and I'm not going to buy too much stuff!


----------



## Clark (Feb 15, 2009)

south amboy, nj


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

OK, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Clark (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll send you a private message with my cell number within the next
couple of minutes. My wife said meeting at Woodbridge might be better.
We can get on the Turnpike at exit 10. Woodbridge is less than 15
minutes from our home.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanx.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

Now, I'm not often given to hero worship; I respect the people who rush into fires, or who serve in the face of danger. But, if you've ever gone to an orchid affair with me you know that while I try to spend my money carefully, I am a civil servant after all, I usually spend quite a few dollars. Now I have quirky ideas about heroes, my previous hero was Alcides Moreno-look him up, but now I have a new one. It's not often I see someone spend 3 times as much as I do on orchids but this person did!!! Yes they are a STF member!!! :rollhappy: 




















STF member and countryman Dr. Manrique. Hmmm, future Peruvian connection...





Paph villosum, unknown complex, Kevin Porter, Fanaticum, Fanaticum; more later.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

I didnt get a good photo of the awarded Phrag. Belle Watling. :sob: 
Although, I was dissapointed that OZ only brought a fart's worth of phrags it was interesting to hear Terry's input on complex paph breeding trend; mix [California Lavarock-inert, bark, perlite, and charcoal] for an open breathable mix; fertilizer [50 parts nitro] vs my 150+!; and the importance of observing the roots and taking care of any problem immediately. They also water the plants then follow with fertiliser solutions. I was also notified that Dean 'Paphiness' Hung goes there almost monthly and we can get stuff thru him!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2009)

When I go to photobucket I keep getting a runtime error and can't debug it so I must wait until I go into the office to post more.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well you got more (and better!) pictures than I did Eric. The lighting in their is the pits for photos and i had a borrowed cam...

It was a good time though, Hadley Cash brought a ton of complex, Harold Koopowitz was there and talked some about the show table, Terry Root didn't let go of many plants (kinda what I expected). There was a good amount of plants there and a significant portion were good quality. I'll be back next year!

(and my delenatii took 1st for parvi species :rollhappy Didn't grab a picture though....sorry.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats, I'll have to look and see if I got it.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2009)

Phrag. Cape May County (flavum) Yay besseae hybrids! 
















Why a lot of people were there!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 17, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> ....(and my delenatii took 1st for parvi species :rollhappy .....


:clap:CONGRATS!!! :clap:

The Cape May County is adorable!


----------



## British Bulldog (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all
Glad it all went well.
Really miss everyone and everything we had in Florida.
Remember 'tho there are some great events here in the UK if you are in the area.
London Orchid Show 21st/22nd March
Chelsea 18th to 23rd May
See ya??
Paul


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> The Cape May County is adorable!



The lighting and the red paneling made most of my phrag photos look like garbage, yes worse than usual!


----------



## Hien (Feb 17, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> Well you got more (and better!) pictures than I did Eric. The lighting in their is the pits for photos and i had a borrowed cam...
> 
> It was a good time though, Hadley Cash brought a ton of complex, Harold Koopowitz was there and talked some about the show table, Terry Root didn't let go of many plants (kinda what I expected). There was a good amount of plants there and a significant portion were good quality. I'll be back next year!
> 
> (and my delenatii took 1st for parvi species :rollhappy Didn't grab a picture though....sorry.



It must be some flower, your delenatii. Congratulation


----------



## silence882 (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree with the fact that the light in the display room was truly terrible. However, I managed to get a few shots. Here was my favorite plant, Paph. Prince Edward of York 'Imperial' FCC/AOS:






And Phrag. Pink Panther:





--Stephen


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Phrag. Cape May County (flavum) Yay besseae hybrids!


That is really sweet, Eric. Did you get one???

Thanks, everyone, for the photos.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2009)

I already have 3!  
The best phrag IMO was the Pink Panther; the photo doesn't do it justice; it was just so dark! 
If I can keep mine alive to bloom I'd like to have it crossed w/ a kovachii for a dark purple flower.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for all those picts.!!! Good job Eric!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanx. I have a few more photos, I haven't had time to post them yet; hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2009)

Great pics!!! Thanx


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 22, 2009)

hey, photos!

Eric neglected to mention that we met in the basement at the secret (gesneriad) meeting. Thanks to Eric, I have some extra gesneriad plants I have to grow for show now. eeek.


I so totally missed the paph forum. I stuck my head in and notice a lot more yellow complex on the table, but that was it. *sigh* No purchases either....


----------



## aquacorps (Feb 22, 2009)

Eric also forgot to mention the oboxious guy that blocked his eyes during the showing of the awarded phrag slides. at least he did laugh when i did it.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, It was a pleasure to meet all the STF people. I Hope to see you all again.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Feb 23, 2009)

We need to meet as a group,, next time.
So we can all put names to faces!
AHAB


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 24, 2009)

AHAB said:


> We need to meet as a group,, next time.
> So we can all put names to faces!
> AHAB


It would help if you add your face to your profile!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's my photo of Aoki [Morewater]


----------

